# Anyone buying the dip



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am purchasing some more VEA VWO ! will add more if the dip is going further


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Did a small RRSP refund reinvestment for td international index e.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

I wish I had some free cash today.


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

larry81 said:


> I am purchasing some more VEA VWO ! will add more if the dip is going further


So quick question, I own Ishares XEM for emerging funds, what the difference between it and VWO?
Thanks


----------



## plen (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah I've been waiting for a bit of a dip before I got the last of my RRSP contribs in. Put half of what I have available for it in TD Intl, TD Nasdaq and TD Cdn. Wondering if we'll see more before the week is done.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I added to long oil and short Europe today


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Betzy said:


> So quick question, I own Ishares XEM for emerging funds, what the difference between it and VWO?
> Thanks


XEM is iShares, VWO is Vanguard
XEM is CAD Hedged, VWO is *priced* in USD but not hedged to the USD

oh and VWO have a much better track record and management fee

https://personal.vanguard.com/us/FundsSnapshot?FundId=0964&FundIntExt=INT#hist=tab:1

http://ca.ishares.com/product_info/fund/performance/XEM.htm


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Bought XIN-T (MSCI EAFE) at the closing bell today (I was underweight in EAFE). 
I've got room to buy a bit more tomorrow if there is a another dip.

Let's see if there is a rebound over the next few days.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought chip dip the other day. French Onion if you're interested...


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

One day doesn't make enough of buying opportunity for me when it comes to long term holds, I want much lower.

Short term mining stocks are becoming attractive, added FCX yesterday, watching TCK, also apple may present buying opportunity.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

Picked up some CTL, VZ, HBAN, Apple call options yesterday. Plugged my nose and took the plunge.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Ditto Homerhomer, has to go much lower to view as good long term opportunity, however, for short term, there were many opportunities yesterday. I bought some & will be selling same stocks today as well as they are on the + side.

If AGU drops another 5%, I'll add some more today.

TCK: sure wish I had not bought last week.  Good opportunity for you though, but keep in mind it has been dropping for about 2 weeks already & though I don't see it going below $50, it's not impossible either.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> TCK: sure wish I had not bought last week.  Good opportunity for you though, but keep in mind it has been dropping for about 2 weeks already & though I don't see it going below $50, it's not impossible either.


I am waiting for below $50 and will only buy if it gets there, few reasons, personally I am not big fan of the company, didn't deliver on earnings, went almost bankrupt couple of years ago and if for some reason China doesn't need what they have the exits from it will be fast and furious..... for now though China needs it ;-) Cyclically I believe coal is on the down side in May so I am not in a rush to get in unless it's at the price I want.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

If you want a hedged version of VWO, I believe that you can pay a slightly higher fee and buy the Claymore Broad Emerging Markets ETF (T-CWO) which holds VWO as it's only investment.

http://www.claymoreinvestments.ca/en/etf/fund/cwo

I currently hold CWO rather than VWO but you pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

bump for another nice >2% dip today


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea what's up with that? Dip dip and swing.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

1000 shares of XIU and 1000 of XDV purchased this morning.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash ready to be deployed today and tomorrow.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

I think the downward trend will continue until the next earning season starts around mid-April. So there should be a lot of time for buying


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

This is why I started the other thread in investing my mortgage proceeds into my RRSP and paying down the mortgage later as we are one again at a low point. But who knows in May when my house closes.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Yea what's up with that? Dip dip and swing.


The layers of false signs of recovery are starting to peel away. Who said we needed what China was selling? Even cheap goods are unwanted in times of financial dischord.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe March will continue to be a tough month for equities. That's good news for those with the patience to wait it out. I will see what happens on April 1st before I think about taking any large positions.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

bough more XIC and VTI


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

japan hit with 8.9 Earthquake.. Japan stocks down 5%.. get ready for today..


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sitting on a bit of cash in my accounts. The next few days should give the markets a good shake. Hoping to see another temporary drop, and deploy some of it...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jungle said:


> japan hit with 8.9 Earthquake.. Japan stocks down 5%.. get ready for today..


Tragic; natural disasters seem to be getting worse. I don't really care what the markets do today, I just feel sad.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Tragic; natural disasters seem to be getting worse. I don't really care what the markets do today, I just feel sad.


I agree, I have some virtual friends in Japan and they are ok but their property is upside down. My heart goes out to them and at the same time I am counting my blessing for living in a place where the worst we can complain about is a bit of taxes and snow.

Sad part is as the population gets bigger the humane casualty will get worse.


----------



## convotutor (Mar 10, 2011)

Just bought into couple of potash juniors that i'd been looking to get into.
AAA and WPX.
hopefully it goes up going forward.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

anyone bough euro or jp today 

i bough 2500$ of VEA, will buy same amount at every >2.5% dip


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

prepare folks !

today is the day !!!

S&P futures vs fair value: -33.70.
Nasdaq futures vs fair value: -62.30.

!!!!!


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

larry81 said:


> S&P futures vs fair value: -33.70.


sorry, explain fair value.
What is your source for this info?


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Really starting to like the look of FTS here being it has no nuclear in its business. We are also entering a favorable seasonal period for utilities except if it is related to nuclear.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

I bought more VEA/VWO this morning at the near-bottom


----------



## LOST (Aug 30, 2010)

Was looking at baytex energy, down at one point $2.15/share. couldn't pull trigger. ended up .50 on the day


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

avrex said:


> sorry, explain fair value.
> What is your source for this info?


A good source for info about stock futures is the venerable bloomberg:

http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Just bought VWO for the RRSP, its now 5% of our RRSP holdings. 

Waiting for another dip for VTI. 

Vanguard is the only way to go for US ETFs.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Financial Cents said:


> Just bought VWO for the RRSP, its now 5% of our RRSP holdings.
> 
> Waiting for another dip for VTI.
> 
> Vanguard is the only way to go for US ETFs.


My feelings exactly, 0.07% MER for VTI !!! Nothing beat that.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

The U.S. dollar was up today against other currencies and so this would have made Vanguard ETF's a little less of a bargoon than they would otherwise have been.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

larry81 said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/


good source.
Thanks larry!


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Belguy said:


> The U.S. dollar was up today against other currencies and so this would have made Vanguard ETF's a little less of a bargoon than they would otherwise have been.


Except for the people who convert large sum of CAD to USD in anticipation of buying later, instead of buying US ETF directly from CAD


----------



## peterboro31 (May 11, 2010)

larry81 said:


> A good source for info about stock futures is the venerable bloomberg:
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/


http://www.marketwatch.com/ as an alternative


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Topping BHP/Vale.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I bought the dip on Tuesday.

Made my $5000 TFSA contribution today for 2011 and put it all in CDZ, the Claymore Cdn Dividend fund. Paid $20.50 per share


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

prepare for a nice rebound


----------



## peterboro31 (May 11, 2010)

Going after Canadian Banks--all deny risk in Japan--Investors appear to think so in error.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, did NKE get hammered today. 

Glad I sold back in December, but might pick up again for a trade!

http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:NKE


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

This stock has really suffered; I checked my records and noticed I bought on April 9/2010 for $74 and sold on 2 different dates for an average of $90.30 and now it's in the $70's again.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

@dotnet_nerd - nice, solid choice = CDZ.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Financial Cents said:


> @dotnet_nerd - nice, solid choice = CDZ.


Thanks. Yes, it fits my criteria; diversification, a low MER, it's an ETF so I can trade it like a stock and it provides a half-decent dividend.


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Bought AAB-T.. wohoo!


----------



## stawkes (Mar 10, 2011)

Picked up some FTS @ 32 last week.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

avrex said:


> sorry, explain fair value.
> What is your source for this info?


Fair Value (FV) is the cost of index plus the interest needed to acquire all underlying stocks, minus all the dividend distribution in that basket.
In a nutshell, FV is basically the ideal spread between future and its corresponding cash (index).
PREM is the difference between future and its index.
When these two (future and cash) deviate from the FV, the buy or sell program kicks in and brings them back to the proper FV.

In theory, if the future is extremely above FV, the arbitrageurs sell futures and buy underlying stocks. 
And if the future is extremely below FV, they buy futures and sell stocks. 

There are more to trading then just understanding PREM and FV. Even though, they are mainly used by index arbers and prog traders, they are important tools for many active traders.

MB


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Bought uranium one UUU at $3.54 during the dip. Stop loss now set at $4.27


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> One day doesn't make enough of buying opportunity for me when it comes to long term holds, I want much lower.
> 
> Short term mining stocks are becoming attractive, added FCX yesterday, watching TCK, also apple may present buying opportunity.


I have sold FCX today for about 13% profit, too bad I didn't add TCK when it dipped below $50.


----------



## Banalanal (Mar 28, 2011)

Curious if anybody else bought DFJ or similar Japanese etfs after the tsunami. I bounced up +13% and am around +6% now. Not sure if I want it as a long term hold or not, still deciding.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Banalanal said:


> Curious if anybody else bought DFJ or similar Japanese etfs after the tsunami. I bounced up +13% and am around +6% now. Not sure if I want it as a long term hold or not, still deciding.


I bough more VWO around 15 march, it bouced even more than japan ETF's !


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

here we go again, futures are down worldwide, fukushima level 7, the sky is failing, lalalala


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Sold pretty much everything yesterday... I'm usually a bad market timer, so we will see.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

I found it very odd that for the past week trading volumes had been low. It's obvious now that the big players had sold off. As soon as this week is over (earnings week looks pretty crappy), they'll be buying again.... rinse,lather,repeat


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I want the TSX to go about 250 points lower. Then I will add to our leveraged XIC!


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jungle said:


> I want the TSX to go about 250 points lower. Then I will add to our leveraged XIC!


i want the TSX to go 2500 points lower, so i can add more


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

We all secretly want another market correction.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

larry81 said:


> i want the TSX to go 2500 points lower, so i can add more


and I want TSX to go 2500 points high and I can retire earlier.... 
GO TSX GO


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> I have sold FCX today for about 13% profit, too bad I didn't add TCK when it dipped below $50.


Bought back into FCX and purchased TCK at the open, the earnings were quite good.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

ddkay said:


> We all secretly want another market correction.


I don't.

I had made over 13% return from January to March.

Now, I am -2% YTD.

Forget the correction. We need some bulls.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like the dip will be gone today. Stock futures UP 1++%.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Jungle said:


> Looks like the dip will be gone today. Stock futures UP 1++%.


Don't worry, there will be another dip ;-)


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

If I had lots of cash right now, which I don't, I'd be praying for a market crash. I want to buy stocks cheap.

For the next 25 years, I want some serious market dips to occur for that reason.

I'm sure when I'm 60, I might not feel the same 

My Own Advisor


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Financial Cents said:


> If I had lots of cash right now, which I don't, I'd be praying for a market crash. I want to buy stocks cheap.
> 
> For the next 25 years, I want some serious market dips to occur for that reason.
> 
> ...


Amen !!!

Hopefully, the US dept mess + 2012 election worries will bring us exactly this !


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> Bought back into FCX and purchased TCK at the open, the earnings were quite good.


Sold FCX for a profit, missed a run up on TCK so I am still holding on to this one, it's trending down though.

FCX is becaming quite predictable trading stock, it's was my second goround with nice profit.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Had my finger in the trigger today when tsx was down 307 points. Didn't buy..yet.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

A nice and juicy market correction would be nice anytime now... Got large sum parked in HISA pergatory right now.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

jon_snow said:


> a nice and juicy market correction would be nice anytime now... Got large sum parked in hisa pergatory right now.


yes and yes


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

larry81 said:


> yes and yes


no and no


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmm..


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> A nice and juicy market correction would be nice anytime now... Got large sum parked in HISA pergatory right now.


Yes yes and yes ;-).....

I am out of all my short term trades now waiting to see what happens... sell in may and go away appeals to me right now although I have to admit agrium below 80 looks appealing.


----------



## funinagg (Jun 10, 2010)

am all cash in TFSA and non-registered. finding the bottom is mostly luck. what is your trigger?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Buy like crazy when the outlook is hazy


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Only about 5% of my portfolio is currently idling in cash. I wish it were slightly higher (10% or so), but c'est la vie.

I'll keep sitting on it until I can dca down some of my current positions, or see an irresistable price on something...


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Just bought RIM today, anyone else looking at RIM.

I like the ideas they have been announcing in the last few days and it is oversold so we will see if the market will go back to RIM when the short term selling ends. I know there is a lot of competition out there but do you think it is more then priced in now.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> agrium below 80 looks appealing.


More than appealing!

Grabbed some this morning at $82 [on the US side] and already at $84. Keeping Canadian, trading US. Ditto with POT.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

RIM got a haircut the other day..not my kind of stock. They will not beat apple but maybe they are the second best in that market (phones and pads) 

Bought XIC today..holding for the long term! ..Could not resist this dip!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> More than appealing!
> 
> Grabbed some this morning at $82 [on the US side] and already at $84. Keeping Canadian, trading US. Ditto with POT.


But the chart doesn't look like it has any support in sight, lower highs and lower lows (since Feb), company reports good earnings and the stock gets punished, the expectations may have been set too high.

I just don't like the overall environment ;-) so I am staying put (or in and out like a scarred rabit ;-). Companies having great earnings tend to bounce up for a short while and then fall down, the once that exceed by a little (or just meet ) get punished ;-)

I see similar trend with other commodity stocks I follow, TCK for example has presented great buying opportunities many times already, and new and better once keep presenting themselves ;-)


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

could be the start of a smallish correction or ... full cycle reversal 

The sky is failing !!!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> But the chart doesn't look like it has any support


This time I bought for trading; I can sell right now as the stock has gone up almost $3 since I bought this am; $3 x 200 shares = $600. 

Selling quickly not to tie such large capital.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> This time I bought for trading; I can sell right now as the stock has gone up almost $3 since I bought this am; $3 x 200 shares = $600.
> 
> Selling quickly not to tie such large capital.


Just Do It !

Nothing wrong with a profit in your pocket ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Given market volatility, yes, just SOLD NYSE AGU for $84.60 [$506.10 profit after commissions].

Also bought 500 ELD shares today at $15.60 & just sold at $16.03 [$201.10 profit after commissions].

Done for today, but now have a massive headache.

Thanks for the encouragement homerhomer!


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> Just Do It !
> 
> Nothing wrong with a profit in your pocket ;-)


except the % taken by the taxman


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Given market volatility, yes, just SOLD NYSE AGU for $84.60 [$506.10 profit after commissions].
> 
> Also bought 500 ELD shares today at $15.60 & just sold at $16.03 [$201.10 profit after commissions].
> 
> ...


Just don't use voodoo doll on me if it goes up tomorrow by another 3 ;-)


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

larry81 said:


> except the % taken by the taxman


Better pay tax on profit than no tax on a loss ;-).

Better yet shelter frequent trades and keep long term holds outside ;-)

So much wisdom in two sentences, I am so proud of myself ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> Just don't use voodoo doll on me if it goes up tomorrow by another 3 ;-)


hmmm, I'll have to think about that one and get back to you later.  Didn't quite capture $3 as I got a lil greedy, but $2.60 was not bad either. 

For a same day trade, it was worth getting out regardless of the numbers tomorrow, especially since I had not expected the shares to jump up by almost $3 in just 3+ hours. Moreover, tomorrow I can make the capital work elsewhere as there is never a shortage of opportunities in these volatile days. 

ELD is reporting tomorrow and hesitated selling the shares purchased today, but good earnings in this market climate does not translate into share increase, so no regrets on that one either regardless of the outcome tomorrow.

*larry:* I use TFSA for trading, so no taxes apply for some of my trades, but for other accounts, even when you do pay taxes, a profit is a profit; can't escape all taxes, that's not a big concern or priority for me.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I think these days the market seems to punish anything other than thumping earnings.
Even relatively good earnings are causing stocks to fall, unless it was well over average market forecasts.
And if God forbid any company dares to underperform expectations, even if the earnings are positive, the stock will get hanged, drawn and quartered.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> ...And if God forbid any company dares to underperform expectations, even if the earnings are positive, the stock will get hanged, drawn and quartered.


LOL

This leads us right up to YLO ....... it reports Thursday


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Manulife earnings decline 20%, but shares up 2% at 9:50 am.


----------



## Andre112 (Apr 27, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> And if God forbid any company dares to underperform expectations, even if the earnings are positive, the stock will get hanged, drawn and quartered.


15% drop on ARO today just because of its EPS guidance report.
It's not even the actual earning report yet. 
Getting more to average down.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

One of my small cap stocks (Colabor - GCL) is getting rogered today for not meeting market expectations even though they reported positive earnings.
Has dropped over 20% from pre-annoucement levels.
Ugh - I hate earnings season


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

By the end of this week the TSX will probably be negative for the YTD. I don't really care because I have mostly dividend stocks.. but for those with a more general strategy, sell in May and go away appears to be a true mantra.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Buying the dip - isn't it more like the slump. I agree with Argo, that TSX will be neg YTD by the end of this week. I would like to sell in May but should not have bought in April


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the TSX is dying.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Still holding out for it to fall a little further...


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bough 118 XIC @21.15


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I just moved a lump sum into my account--I'm happy to wait for this decline to shake out. Not sure if we're going to see a real correction or just a reversion to the trend line, which many markets have run ahead of.

I'm content.


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

Is it just me or does it seem that Canadian stocks are dipping lower than US the last few days??
My Cad portfoliuo took a hit and I wish I had $$ I would buy some XIU and gulp! average down on more PBN...still holding breath on that one.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

Andrew, which trendline are you referring to? Some moving average I assume. The TSX and many TSX stocks are at the uptrend line now.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Betzy said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that Canadian stocks are dipping lower than US the last few days??
> My Cad portfoliuo took a hit and I wish I had $$ I would buy some XIU and gulp! average down on more PBN...still holding breath on that one.


Betzy, we are on the same boat  I have similar wishes wishes.... and yes, US just dipping hard, and TSX - very hard  
And also I wish that I would sell 70% of stocks/ETF 2 weeks ago and would buy GIC


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

If this drops keeps up, I might start using margin.. dangerous


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

tommorow (friday) is Unemployment Rate day, probably one of the most important monthly stats that get absorbed by the market.

be prepared !


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Jungle said:


> If this drops keeps up, I might start using margin.. dangerous


Be strong... don't do it.


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Crossing my fingers that US Indices fall. I've got about 5% of my holdings in cash right now, hoping to dca down on VTI.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Very good jobs numbers out of the U.S. this morning... futures are up sharply. Those hoping for a continuation of the sell off may be dissapointed today.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Best in 5 years in fact. Good way to end the week!


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bough some VTI @69.78


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

larry81 said:


> Bough some VTI @69.78


VTI is my favorite ETF is US$, I bought it couple of month ago for $66.38. Like it much more than PRF. Probably should've sell PRF and buy more VTI... the problem are trading fees + killing exchange rate (I hold PRF in TD in RRSP and VTI in CIBC in RRIF, so cannot wash the trade


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

with today CAD/USD rate, you cant go wrong bu purchasing VTI. At 0.07% MER, this ETF is a steal !


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

bump for another 2.5% dip 

buying a little bit more VEA/VWO


----------

